# Buying from Lens Rentals/Lens Authority



## Daniel 78d (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anybody have good experience with Lens Rentals for sale selection aka Lens Authority? The deals look almost too good to pass up but I don't want a real loose lens either.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 25, 2014)

Read the descriptions carefully -- it's accurate. You won't get a pristine lens unless it's rated that way, but at least they optically check their lenses. I bought a 100-400 from them last year during the black friday sale. It was in great optical shape, but some of the paint had come off from the tripod ring, where renters had scuffed it up mounting/unmounting it. Do your homework so you know what you're getting for your money, and if the price is right, then go for it.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll echo Random Orbits's comments. I bought an 85mm f/1.8 USM about 2 years ago, and was very happy with the mechanical and optical quality. The description was accurate and it arrived very quickly. I have heard they are also very good about honoring their 3-day evaluation period as well.


----------



## mpphoto (Nov 25, 2014)

Their condition ratings are accurate. I bought a 135mm f/2L last Black Friday from them at a good price. Optically it's perfect, but there are a few scuffs in the area of the red ring. Buttons and focus ring feel fine. I wasn't promised a perfect lens, but I am quite happy with the purchase and it has become one of my favorite lenses. I bought a used Metabones adapter recently that had no wear. Items are packed well. I feel confident buying from LensAuthority.

I recommend comparing pricing and checking the condition ratings before you buy. I have seen cases where it would be cheaper to buy a Canon refurbished lens. Also take a look at KEH. I will say LensAuthority's Black Friday discounts do make their prices more appealing than usual.


----------



## EricPeeg (Nov 25, 2014)

+1 to the comments that precede mine.

I purchased several items from them during last year's Black Friday sales, and felt like I got exactly what the description said. I'd purchase from them again, if the price and the product were right for my needs.


----------

